# 2010 Trailcam Bear Pics



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics thanks for sharing 4


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks and you are welcome.


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the pics, would love to bear hunt one day!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics, think I will stick with hogs and dogs though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There is one bear in there that is shooter....I know...I know what small ones look like !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the photo's, thanks for putting them up. Beats deer,fox or badgers! When do you get a crack at one?


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Mattuk....We have a spring bear hunt that starts mid-April until the end of June,2 weeks archery only in September and then 5 more weeks starting October 1st.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

4everbowhunt said:


> Mattuk....We have a spring bear hunt that starts mid-April until the end of June,2 weeks archery only in September and then 5 more weeks starting October 1st.


Well keep me posted and best of luck!


----------



## 4everbowhunt (Jan 19, 2011)

Will do and thanks Mattuk.If you haven't done so already you can check out my 2010 fall bear in the Bowhunting section of the forum.I have 5 hunters from Illinois,1 from Massachusetts and possibly 2 from Colorado coming for spring hunts this year and will post their hunts also along with trailcam pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

4everbowhunt said:


> Will do and thanks Mattuk.If you haven't done so already you can check out my 2010 fall bear in the Bowhunting section of the forum.I have 5 hunters from Illinois,1 from Massachusetts and possibly 2 from Colorado coming for spring hunts this year and will post their hunts also along with trailcam pics.


Ok I'll have a look thank you.


----------

